# running inside for the winter



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

made a video of some engines that have been upgraded.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huHD...e=youtu.be


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video and indoor layout. Especially enjoyed the MTH rolling stock. 

Alan


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you! I'd buy more but they're getting scarse. I hope the new catalog comes out soon.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

got a couple more cars on the tracks with 4 Dash 8s 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8c1MYMI6LI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a dang good sized indoor layout...and a loonnng train! 

I will have to get back to my own indoor line eventually. However, I'm limited to ten or twelve car trains on it.


----------

